# Can I breed a dwarf doe to a standard buck?



## hillside (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I think this is my first post here! I've been lurking for a long time, though. 

I'm starting up a small rabbitry to breed meat rabbits for myself and my family. I'm planning on two does and one buck, and keeping costs low as this is quite experimental for me.

I was very excited on the weekend to collect my first rabbit, a black "mutt" doe with a cage from Freecycle. I have two other cages I got for free, now I just need another doe and a buck.

I have a friend who had an accidental litter of dwarf bunnies and she's offering them for free. My questions are:

* Can a dwarf doe be mated to a standard buck? Will be the kits be too big for her to carry and deliver?

* Can a dwarf buck be mated to a standard doe? Will he be big enough to "get" her, or will she fight him off?

Thanks if you can help!


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

even I wouldnt breed a TRUE dwarf doe to a meat buck, what kind of rabbit are we talking when you say DWARF? technically any buck can mate any doe but a really REALLY small buck might have a bit of a problem with a large doe if she isnt in the mood, its POSSIBLE he could but its also possible he could miss alot, it all depends on what ACTUAL size and breed we are talking about,


----------



## hillside (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for you reply! 

I don't know what breed they are, and I doubt my friend does either - I guess there were just purchased from a pet shop. She just describes them as "dwarf bunnies". I think I'll go over and have a look, then base my decision on the size of the parents compared to the doe I already have.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

there are REALLY tiny breeds called dwarf and then there are medium sized breeds like Dutch or Florida white, then there are the meat breeds like NZW and Californian, then LARGE breeds like Flemish, rabbits can handle more of a size differince than some animals simply because the does carry a larger number of young and have them before they are fully formed, BUT the small Dwarf breeds already have their own breeding issues and i would NOT breed a dwarf to anything too much bigger than the doe, simply because they already have fewer kits in a litter and have more of a chance of an over sized kit getting stuck.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Honestly? I'd not muck around with it. FOr meat, I'd spend the extra bit to start out with big, heavy does to give me big, heavy kits and therefore, a full freezer.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Breeding a dwarf doe to a standard buck could result in problems when she kindles. I would never take the chance. 

The other way around is not dangerous to the rabbits, but if you are serious about breeding for meat, why would you use a dwarf buck to service your does when you can use a full sized buck? Rabbits, especially meat mutts, are not that expensive... I agree with Jen: I think you would be better off to wait until you find one you can afford.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would not breed a dwarf doe to a big meat buck either, like Maggie said I would worry about her having problems kindling. Besides that your babies will probly take a longer time to grow out to butcher size & therefore cost more in food.

I would look around for some nice meat mutt doe & buck. They shouldn't cost alot & should be fairly easy to find.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Where are you located at? There may even be someone that's a HT member that lives by you & has some rabbits for sale.


----------

